# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  gọi file.exe bằng đường dẫn động bác nào giúp ?

## tranbaokieu

Chào các bác.
mình sử dung hàm shell thì có thể gọi file từ một đường dẫn tuyệt đối.
trường hợp mình muốn gọi file nhwu sau
ví dụ: thư mục D:
oot\cap1\cap2. trong đó file.exe để trong mục cap2 còn chương trình mình thiết kế thì để trong mục root. vậy sử dụng hàm shell thế nào để gọi được file.exe trong thư mục cap2 trong khi dự án mình thì vẫn nằm mục root. và cái root đó mình có thể copy sang ổ đĩa nào cũng được ví dụ như C hoặc E hoặc F. mong các bác hướng dẫn cụ thể.
cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## poscovn

Đơn giản nhâtất là bạn cho thư mục cap1\cap2 luôn đi cùng với thư mục root, sao đó ùng lệnh sau:


```
Shell App.Path & "\cap1\cap2\file.exe"
```

thế là ok
hì hì

----------


## webmaster3386

Hàm Shell:
Integervariable = shell(commandstring[,windowstyle])
Ví dụ: a = Shell(D:
oot\cap1\cap2)

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

Đã học VB thì chỉ cần nói là dùng *App.Path* thì khắc biết rồi.

----------

